# Here Are Some Free Deer Blind Plans



## IceColdTexan

4x6 Blind with porch
http://www.mediafire.com/?f9h5n1f0nb8wafu

Octagon Blind
http://www.mediafire.com/?24o1d9fcji4cj5r

Hexagon Blind
http://www.mediafire.com/?c2ll4gsgphavf9i


----------



## mustangeric

thanks


----------

